# Columbus Swap?



## Tyler Rice (May 3, 2018)

I think Columbus Ohio needs a swap meet for the old bikes. Thought?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2018)

Make it happen!


----------



## John Gailey (May 18, 2018)

Tyler,

You mentioned a swap in Columbus.  I just went to the Mini-bike / scooter swap in Plain city.  The swap itself seemed to be more of a social gathering of like minds, but the location and facility are stellar.
I believe it is a camping facility but there are mature trees to provide shade during the dog days.  This is also centrally located to a bunch of bike nuts.
If you are an ambitious fellow, you may want to look into this.  
I am in Cincinnati, but I know a few in Columbus that may be willing to assist.

Make it happen,
John


----------



## John Gailey (May 18, 2018)

Tyler,

An after thought, try reaching out to that group because they advertise as bicycle people (also).   They have also been doing it for 20+ years.  Unfortunately, not much of  bicycle.  After speaking with a member of the group, they mentioned that things are tapering off the past couple years.  They have everything already set up.
Try to piggyback off their base and promote the bicycle hobby.  They surely didn't try to bust their butt advertising on the CABE. 
They did have a vendor that delivered a killer fish sandwich.
OK Tyler, the ball is in your court.

John


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 30, 2018)

I also went to that show and it's a great location for sure


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 28, 2018)

To those of you who would like a swap in the Columbus area, I just reached out to the President of Mid-Ohio Classic Scooters.
They have a well established campsite swap in Plain City.  Their attendance has been dipping and keeping the swap is in jeopardy.
Let me know if this appeals to you.  If I get a good response, I will start a new thread exclusively for this.
Regards


----------



## blasterracing (Aug 28, 2018)

Sounds good from here in Shelby.


----------



## Tyler Rice (Aug 28, 2018)

sounds great!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 28, 2018)

I would attend around Columbus area.


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 28, 2018)

Columbus area would be great . Maybe contact the Links and Kinks guys in Fairborn


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 10, 2018)

I just made contact with the VP of Mid-Ohio Vintage Scooters.  I told him our position and he seemed receptive.  He will be meeting with his group this October / November to present it to them.
This is premature, but I would really like to get an idea of how many of our people we can contribute to this three day event at an established camping facility in May 2019.
This is all speculation and many details need to be revealed.  
When I get a positive response from them, I will start a new thread on this topic.
Cheers
John


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 13, 2018)

Maybe this event could turn into a mini Portland


----------



## jimsbeercans (Sep 26, 2018)

this sounds good,  Hard to commit to a 3 day show because of work..but 1 day is possible for me as a vendor / buyer. Keep working on this and update when you can.


----------

